# Zecchino d'Oro 2017: le prime tre canzoni classificate



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2017)

E' appena terminata la *60a edizione* de *Lo Zecchino d'Oro*, che quest'anno è stata condotta da *Francesca Fialdini* ed i comici *Gigi & Ross*, con la presenza fissa di *Cristina D'Avena* in giuria e *Carlo Conti* alla direzione artistica, il quale ha condotto venerdì 8 dicembre uno speciale in prima serata sui 60 anni del programma ideato da Cino Tortorella che ha ottenuto un grande successo di pubblico e nel quale è tornato *Topo Gigio* dopo anni di assenza.

Un'edizione in cui la manifestazione canora con protagonisti i bambini è tornata ad ottenere buoni ascolti (2.360.000 telespettatori ed il 15,83% di share) e che ha visto vincere il brano "*Una parola magica*" cantata da Sara Calamelli e scritta da Stefano Rigamonti. Seconda classificata, "*L'anisello nunù*" cantata da Nicole Marzaroli e scritta da Stefano Spera e terza "*Un nuovo giorno*" cantata da Martina Guglielmelli con testo di Mario Gardini e musica di Giuseppe De Rosa.

Nei negozi di dischi ed in quelli online, inoltre, è possibile acquistare la *compilation del 60esimo Zecchino d'Oro* contenente tutte e 12 le canzoni in gara.

Video delle tre canzoni nei post successivi a questo.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Video di "Una parola magica" prima classificata


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2017)

"L'anisello nunù" seconda classificata


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2017)

"Un nuovo giorno" terza classificata


----------

